# Sarajevo



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

*Sarajevo, the European Jerusalem*

Sarajevo is the capital and largest urban center of Bosnia and Herzegovina. Though truly a historic city, sporting beautiful architecture from both Austro-Hungarian and Ottoman periods, it lost much of its shine after undergoing the longest siege in modern military history in the nineties.
Reconstruction of Sarajevo has been gradual, and there's still a lot to be done. Still, taking into consideration the extent of damage caused to the city, its progress has been remarkable. This thread is dedicated to Sarajevo's revival.

*At night*










*Snowfall*










Sarajevo from the surrounding hills:














































Sarajevo street level

*Bascarsija, the old town*


















































































European Jerusalem

*Mosque*



















*Catholic Cathedral*



















*Medresa, Islamic school*










*Orthodox church*



















*Old sephardic chapel*










*Synagogue*


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Streets of Sarajevo

*Marshall Tito's Street*














































_(The "Eternal Flame", commemorating WWII, on Tito's street)_





























*Ferhadija Street, Sarajevo's main pedestrian street*


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Sarajevo - architecture

*University of law and post office*










*Close up of the university of law*










*Bor Banka*










*Highschool (orange building)*










*National theatre*



















*The Sarajevo brewery*



















*National bank*










*National museum*










*Culture centre*










Some close ups


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Modern Sarajevo

*Overlooking modern Sarajevo*



















*"Sarajevo twin towers"*





































*Bosmal City Center*




























*Former headquarters of the Avaz newscompany, now hotel*



















*Rotating restaurant on top of the Avaz building*


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

*Scenes of Sarajevo*



















From infobar


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome. Definitely what I like to call a "Postcard City." That second picture is postcard perfect.


----------



## Khanrak (Jun 28, 2006)

the islamic architecture in Sarajevo is amazing. Some parts of the city look more authentically Ottoman than even Turkish cities!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

I only can say :drool: :drool: :drool: :master: :master:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks
And just to let everyone know, I didnt take these pics, they're all from either flickr or webshots.com or simply previous Sarajevo threads on SSC that I dug up for this occasion.


----------



## Bih06 (Apr 30, 2006)

nice presentation Bih-X


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

*congrats*

nice tribute ))


----------



## Puertalian (Sep 30, 2005)

euopean cities usually dont do it for me but the first time i saw this city it struck me as a place id like to visit. in every picture ive seen of sarajevo the streets buildings and parks look emaculate. big euro city look and feel only scaled down. I love it!


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Very, very beautiful and charming!


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

i love it. excellent.


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

Sarajevo is definately on my top list!!! 

All my best wishes to Bosnia and it's people.. Great city! kay:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for your comments everyone


> big euro city look and feel only scaled down


I think thats a very accurate description of Sarajevo. "Big city scaled down"


----------



## Aslantepe (Jul 21, 2007)

Volim Sarajevo

i think sarajevo will be in future greater and better :cheers:


----------



## LouWeed (Jul 15, 2004)

I'll be there for three days in September ... looking at those pics, I wish I had more time.


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

What will be the nature of your visit?


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Beautiful city and lovely women!

A lot of the "massage therapists" in NY, London (and elsewhere I'm sure) are from Eastern Europe.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 27, 2007)

I liked the culture mix in this city.


----------



## LouWeed (Jul 15, 2004)

> What will be the nature of your visit?


I'll actually be out there for the entire month of September ... I finished university this past spring, and this is sort of a graduation present to myself. I'm spending most of my time in Slovenia and Croatia, but I'm making a point of visiting Sarajevo. Unfortunately, I have certain dates that I have to be in certain places, and those commitments won't leave me wtih more than a few days to be there.


----------



## italki (Mar 4, 2007)

Can you please post more photos of hot bosnian guys ?


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

@Louweed: You couldnt have picked a more beautiful region for your trip And although Sarajevo (as you will find out) still bears visible signs of war, it is definitely on the right path and is well worth a visit.

Some more pictures, starting with Sarajevo's old town:





































*Sarajevo's hillside houses*



















*Some streets in Sarajevo's old town:*


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

*Some other beautiful Sarajevo structures*




























*Church of St. Anthony*





























*Gazi Husrev Beg's mosque:*


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

italki: I cant be searching for pics of Bosnian guys Here are some more street shots from Sarajevo, maybe you'll spot someone in the crowds


















































































*Park*


----------



## Hepec (Feb 25, 2005)

Breathtaking.... (i meant the girls) 

I love Sarajevo because it is unique. Well done BiH-x.


----------



## italki (Mar 4, 2007)

Can you please reccomend any documentaries in English about the Bosnian war in the 90s? Also would you open a thread with photos of the destruction that came as a result ? or maybe do a before and after photos?


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

I believe the BBC documentary "Death of Yugoslavia" is quite good and extensive. You can get it here:

http://www.yu4you.com/items/en/dvd/item_1082.html

As for your thread request, Ill try and put something together within the next couple of days, so just be a little patient.


----------



## italki (Mar 4, 2007)

BiH-x said:


> I believe the BBC documentary "Death of Yugoslavia" is quite good and extensive. You can get it here:
> 
> http://www.yu4you.com/items/en/dvd/item_1082.html
> 
> As for your thread request, Ill try and put something together within the next couple of days, so just be a little patient.


thanks  you r nice


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow, what a great place. Gorgeous architecture and also women 

I just can hope the future is in favor of this city.


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

the girls in Sarajevo seem to be very fit!!!


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

asif iqbal said:


> the girls in Sarajevo seem to be very fit!!!


The most beautiful in the world *Proof:* (decided to put them all together in one post)


----------



## leestat_d_vamp (Aug 24, 2006)

i love the girls sarayevo girls. they tastes yummy.


----------



## Hepec (Feb 25, 2005)

^^^MY GOD!!! 
Sarajevo has some of the most beautiful women!


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

They're not my type


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

Love Bosnia! :nocrook:


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Totally stunning. And very underrated.


----------



## mitasis (Feb 21, 2007)

Wouldnt believe that Serajevo is so interesting and beautiful city, less than ten years after a destructive war!

Thanks for the beautiful pics, I hope I can soon visit your unique city.


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

> Totally stunning. And very underrated.


The city or the girls?

Anyways, thank you all for your comments. Sarajevo welcomes you.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

BiH-x said:


> The city or the girls?
> 
> Anyways, thank you all for your comments. Sarajevo welcomes you.


The city. It's very lively, the architecture and landscapes are all breathtaking.


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Stunning. Thanx for your work BiH-x. 

Btw. Yup, our girls are most beautiful. Slavic beauty with Italian classiness.


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Mosque, catholic church, orthodox church, synagogue... all in one. 










City center and Vijecnica 










Avaz building










Sarajevo Hagadah 










Gazi Husrev-begova dzamija (Bey's mosque)


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Carpet shop "Isfahan"










Beerhouse


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

*Austro-Hungarian*




























*Olympic Games in 1984 - Sarajevo*



















Tito


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

Sarajevo looks like it was built specially for tourists! I never knew that it is so beautiful, but it is really a very well done combiation of natural beauty, history and different cultures.Bih-X you did a good job...I hope you you will continue...
But I have some questions, how important it is Islam really in Bosnia? There ar extremists? And it is said that the serbian comunity is living in one separate neibourhood...It is true?


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

You are misinformed (kinda). But, this is not thread about politics, so...

Btw. Ne hranite jebenog trola.


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't want to make it looks like politics...I just want to know if Sarajevo is really so friendly as it looks like...And usually when in a city are extremists(any kind) it is not a place for foreigners...I asked about thhe serbian community beacause I heard that they are living in their own neibourghood, and I wanted to know the truth.
'Ne hranite jebenog trola.' LOL: I'm from Romania Idon't understand, so could you translate?


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Klausenburg said:


> Sarajevo looks like it was built specially for tourists! I never knew that it is so beautiful, but it is really a very well done combiation of natural beauty, history and different cultures.Bih-X you did a good job...I hope you you will continue...
> But I have some questions, how important it is Islam really in Bosnia? There ar extremists? And it is said that the serbian comunity is living in one separate neibourhood...It is true?


Thanks for the compliment, I'll try and keep this thread updated

Answer to your question about Islam in Bosnia: check out the chicks on page 2. Vast majority of them are either Muslims or of Muslim parentage. So thats how we roll 

No "westerner" can erase the Muslim influences in Bosnia, and no "easterner" can impose their own backwards influences on our way of practicing them.


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

BiH-x said:


> Thanks for the compliment, I'll try and keep this thread updated
> 
> Answer to your question about Islam in Bosnia: check out the chicks on page 2. Vast majority of them are either Muslims or of Muslim parentage. So thats how we roll
> 
> No "westerner" can erase the Muslim influences in Bosnia, and no "easterner" can impose their own backwards influences on our way of practicing them.


Thanks for info's.


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

No problem. And now some more pictures, now from the outskirts of Sarajevo: 

Ilidža
































































_*Vrelo Bosne*_


----------



## Europa. (Jan 14, 2007)

i have a house in Ilidza best part of the city....


----------



## deus_ex (Jul 29, 2007)

I didn't know that sarajevo was beautiful like this


----------



## Dux Uxorum (May 13, 2007)

"Sorry, I didn't want to make it looks like politics...I just want to know if Sarajevo is really so friendly as it looks like...And usually when in a city are extremists(any kind) it is not a place for foreigners...I asked about thhe serbian community beacause I heard that they are living in their own neibourghood, and I wanted to know the truth.
'Ne hranite jebenog trola.' LOL: I'm from Romania Idon't understand, so could you translate?"
___________________________________________________________________

Klausenburg, the actual translation of "ne hranite jebenog trola" is "do not feed the fucking troll", just so you know. There are some Serbs that do live in the city proper, but overwhelming majority of them live in the Srpsko Sarajevo, a suburb/part of Eastern Sarajevo. Indeed, Sarajevo is truly a pretty city and most urban people are very decent folks, but you will not be able to see (on this thread obviously) young girls dressed in the islamic dresses and completely covered (quite a common sight throughout the city, esp. the older part) and alarming numbers of the male youth sporting middle-eastern look with the long beards and pants ending shortly below the knee-line. Unfortunately, this is the true picture of the post-war Bosnian capital and I am just trying to be as objective as possible. Wonder why we can't see these things on the photos as well?


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

quite a cosy yet grnd setting too.


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Okrojsha said:


> "Sorry, I didn't want to make it looks like politics...I just want to know if Sarajevo is really so friendly as it looks like...And usually when in a city are extremists(any kind) it is not a place for foreigners...I asked about thhe serbian community beacause I heard that they are living in their own neibourghood, and I wanted to know the truth.
> 'Ne hranite jebenog trola.' LOL: I'm from Romania Idon't understand, so could you translate?"
> ___________________________________________________________________
> 
> Klausenburg, the actual translation of "ne hranite jebenog trola" is "do not feed the fucking troll", just so you know. There are some Serbs that do live in the city proper, but overwhelming majority of them live in the Srpsko Sarajevo, a suburb/part of Eastern Sarajevo. Indeed, Sarajevo is truly a pretty city and most urban people are very decent folks, but you will not be able to see (on this thread obviously) young girls dressed in the islamic dresses and completely covered (quite a common sight throughout the city, esp. the older part) and alarming numbers of the male youth sporting middle-eastern look with the long beards and pants ending shortly below the knee-line. Unfortunately, this is the true picture of the post-war Bosnian capital and I am just trying to be as objective as possible. Wonder why we can't see these things on the photos as well?


----edited my own post, Bikes post below says it all-----


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Okrojsha said:


> Klausenburg, the actual translation of "ne hranite jebenog trola" is "do not feed the fucking troll", just so you know. There are some Serbs that do live in the city proper, but overwhelming majority of them live in the Srpsko Sarajevo, a suburb/part of Eastern Sarajevo. Indeed, Sarajevo is truly a pretty city and most urban people are very decent folks, but you will not be able to see (on this thread obviously) young girls dressed in the islamic dresses and completely covered (quite a common sight throughout the city, esp. the older part) and alarming numbers of the male youth sporting middle-eastern look with the long beards and pants ending shortly below the knee-line. Unfortunately, this is the true picture of the post-war Bosnian capital and I am just trying to be as objective as possible. Wonder why we can't see these things on the photos as well?


You are writing weird things. As a tourist i have visited Bosnia (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=470093), and i have not seen many young girls in islamic dresses, on the contrary. It was about 2-3% maximum. Also not sure why are you writing about the long beard guys which i also didnt see.. Maybe i was in Sarajevo at the wrong time? :lol: 

Sorry but the truth is, you wont see these things on the photos because they are the very minority. 

Looking forward to visit Sarajevo again! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks Bikes. I would have said the same thing, but it holds more water coming from an outsider, not a Bosniak (like me) or a Serb (like Okrojsha). Sarajevo welcomes you again.

Now lets try and keep this thread politics free. I dont initiate political discussions in the Serbian threads, so you (Okrojsha and his likes) should show me the same courtesy.

Thanks in advance


----------



## budallah33 (Aug 20, 2007)

Sarajevo looks good but could have been much better with carefull planing. The outscirts are a mess. If it was let say a german city with the scenery Sarajevo has would have been a wander.


----------



## Dux Uxorum (May 13, 2007)

"Now lets try and keep this thread politics free. I dont initiate political discussions in the Serbian threads, so you (Okrojsha and his likes) should show me the same courtesy.

Thanks in advance"
___________________________________________________________________

BiH-x, I have no intentions to start political rantings on your thread, I actually do like these photos. I just translated the sentence for the Romanian forumer and added the comment that you can't see the "full picture" of today's Sarajevo. 
I do understand what you meant by your post, so I'll apologize if you got it the wrong way. The fact is that all of our cities (RS and Federation) have changed for worse thanks to the past war, and I wanted to make a point out of it. Again, sorry if it came out the wrong way, I certainly do not take you as some kind of hardcore dumb nationalist for I am not one myself. Keep up the good work!


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

For history lovers; the assassination of archduke Franz Ferdinand that trigged the Great War:










*Museum dedicated to the assassination:*


----------



## The Dervish (Jun 3, 2007)

italki said:


> Can you please reccomend any documentaries in English about the Bosnian war in the 90s? Also would you open a thread with photos of the destruction that came as a result ? or maybe do a before and after photos?


You'll find it on YouTube as well

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bi0ziA9diw


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

BiH-x said:


> For history lovers; the assassination of archduke Franz Ferdinand that trigged the Great War:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once when I was in highschool a schoolmate asked me as a joke which is (or was) the name of the street where the young serbian nationalist Gavrilo Princip shot Franz Ferdinand.At that time of course I didn't knew.But if it is about Sarajevo...really: which is the name of that street?


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Some pics of Bascarsija, Ferhadija and Titova taken by SSC member mirza-sm:





































Sahat Kula









Baščaršija
Mini mini mini suknja









i s druge strane... 









Džamija i Sahat Kula



























Bezistan









I par metara poslije austrijske zgrade i ulica Ferhadija































































Strossmeyerova (čini mi se :tongue3: )









Titova



























I još jedan tramvaj za PAYU za kraj, kojim sam otišao kući


----------



## elfreako (Mar 7, 2004)

Beautiful city! I would like to visit Sarajevo one day!


----------



## Podgoricanin (Mar 20, 2005)

Džamahirija, brate...


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

moderation has been made aware of a few forumers causing trouble in here -- please keep this thread trouble free.


----------



## wierdo_and_me (Aug 23, 2007)

You can't tell if a girl is hot from her behind!:bash:


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Amazing looking city!

I've never really seen pics of it.

I love the second pic [winter pic]


----------



## wierdo_and_me (Aug 23, 2007)

wc eend said:


> They're not my type


Yeah they look pretty materialistic compare to girls in Wienhno:


----------



## Zero00 (Apr 12, 2007)

^^ I think u got em confused with slovak girls across your border  girls just take care of themselves more, its also a more conservative society, dont let the look fool you. Western girl just wear flip flops and hoodies but are much more materialistic and career oriented, after they go all out in COLLEGE!!! Sorry just my experience from being in USA (5 years), SLovakia (4 summers) and being a native Bosnian.


----------



## wierdo_and_me (Aug 23, 2007)

So what is the deal? Can anybody travel to Bosnia-Herzigovo or do you need a visa?


----------



## dubai3000 (Sep 11, 2007)

bosnian girls are so amazing, defintatly one of the best looking. The girls from eastern europe to Iran are the most amazing looking in my opinion.


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

^^I agree; Eastern European and Persian ladies are the best. Some more random Sarajevo chicks:






























































































> So what is the deal? Can anybody travel to Bosnia-_*Herzigovo*_ or do you need a visa?


First of all; lol. Second; here's some info on that:

http://www.206tours.com/info/medjugorje/visa/default.html


----------



## wierdo_and_me (Aug 23, 2007)

BiH-x said:


> ^^I agree; Eastern European and Persian ladies are the best. Some more random Sarajevo chicks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that is good news I don't need a visa since i am in the USA.


----------



## dubai3000 (Sep 11, 2007)

^^ i have noticed a lot of americans go after eastern european chicks


----------



## wierdo_and_me (Aug 23, 2007)

dubai3000 said:


> ^^ i have noticed a lot of americans go after eastern european chicks


Yes because E.E. guys are ugly and poor so the girls are nice to us.


----------



## Rafael MG (Jul 25, 2007)

Very beautiful town.

I hope it will never be hit by a war again.


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

i didnt thought that srajevo would be this beautifuL!

Thanks for the pics


----------



## pro (Jun 16, 2003)

Sarajevo is amazing - the one in only. I'm very happy when I'm seeing "blossoming" Sarajevo!


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

wierdo_and_me said:


> Yes because E.E. guys are ugly and poor so the girls are nice to us.


adding on to USA's already superb reputation worldwide? :lol:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

i like this one:cheers:


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

gamayun said:


> Btw. Ne hranite jebenog trola.


"Nie karmcie jebanego trola"?? :lol:

Well, Sarajevo looks really beautiful on those pics. A bit to small to live in (4me, as I'm used to large metro areas) but definately worth of visiting it. I'm glad You do your way to better future after horror of war.

Got a question: does anybody knows who designed "twin tower" complex and when was it buit??

BTW - I'm a bit sorry for guys from far away lands exited with those girls. Actually most of them looks quite ordinary as for C/E/S Europe standards :lol: and I find really interesting only few of them. Slavic women, together with south american and south east asian are the best looking, that's for sure 

Edited: OK, Ive found it:
"“Unis” Twin Towers built in Sarajevo in 1986 and designed by Ivan Štraus. Among the people of the city, the twin towers are commonly called Momo (Serbian name) and Uzeir (Bosniak name). There is no consensus among the people of the city which tower carried the Serbian or Bosnian name. This ambiguity of the names accentuated the cultural unity as its primary architectural quality".


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

wooowoowow!
amazing one!


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## MajorTom (Aug 5, 2007)

Sarajevo is much like Istanbul in my opinion, a city where East meets West.


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Sarajevo is a very nice city. I like te mix of cultures that exist in the city.


----------



## LouWeed (Jul 15, 2004)

These pictures are not accurate portrayals of the city of Sarajevo ... you can see the sun!! :rant:

In my three days in Sarajevo, I didn't see the sun once ... and it was *freezing* too (fortunately my next stop was the Croatian coast, and I spent the next week thawing out).

I found Sarajevo to be the most interesting place that I went to on my trip ... I found it really cool how everything in the city contrasted everything else (east vs west, copmmunism vs. capitalism, prewar vs. postwar, Christian vs. Muslim, etc.), and every building, park and space is in a different spot on each of those continuums. Unfortunately, I didn't have the benefit of a guidebook mor any other tourist informaton while I was there, so I wasn't very aware of a lot of the history that I was seeing until I got back.

Here are my pics ... they're mostly the same views as what other people have posted, but I won't let that stop me


----------



## Sunland (Oct 20, 2007)

Beautiful. I fell in love with the city at the Olympics and I am so glad to see it rejuvenated,


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

> you can see the sun!!


:lol: 

If you plan to visit the region again, make it a summer trip. Thats when Sarajevo is at its most lively and beautiful. Nice pictures nevertheless. Some intersting perspectives, and the ones overlooking the city are spectacular.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

The city is very photogenic and it seems you can find many hidden gems and different stories in every corner of it ...


----------



## LouWeed (Jul 15, 2004)

> If you plan to visit the region again, make it a summer trip.


I'm sure I'll be back .. I missed out on a lot of the history of the city, as well as the scenery in the rest of the country - though what I saw from the train was remarkable!


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

LouWeed said:


> I'm sure I'll be back .. I missed out on a lot of the history of the city, as well as the scenery in the rest of the country - though what I saw from the train was remarkable!


Oh, do come in the summer, you wont regret it. The scenery all over the country is lush and green, and Sarajevo is more thriving and much, much warmer and sunnier than this part of year.


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

MajorTom said:


> Sarajevo is much like Istanbul in my opinion, a city where East meets West.


jup:cheers:


----------



## nando02 (Sep 8, 2006)

nice city and beautiful women!!


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

nando02 said:


> nice city and beautiful women!!


Thanks.I hope you visit Sarajevo one day!


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*Beauties the world over ...*

:kiss::hug::lovethem:


1000city said:


> "Nie karmcie jebanego trola"?? :lol:
> 
> BTW - I'm a bit sorry for guys from far away lands exited with those girls. Actually most of them looks quite ordinary as for C/E/S Europe standards :lol: and I find really interesting only few of them. Slavic women, together with south american and south east asian are the best looking, that's for sure



As a matter of fact, every country and every region on earth has beautiful women and handsome men. It's all a matter personal preferences. Noone in this thread mentioned black African women or Chinese women as among the world's most beautiful ... why not?! Are there not beautiful African or Chinese women???!!!

Swedish and Norwegian women who are tall, very blonde with blue eyes are stunningly gorgeous ... there are German, English, Dutch, Polish, and Russian girls who look like this also. Thai women are beautiful. Brazilian women can be extremely sexy in their tiny bikinis ...

... and what about the guys? Doesn't every country have beautiful muscular strong young men??! Someone in this website posted a photo collection of handsome Israeli men , and Wow! were they sexy!

So please don't boast that this place or that country has the most attractive people .... its all a matter of personal taste!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

beautiful European city... 
a variety of architectures and neat streets... ah,,, can't miss hot galz..


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

very nice :drool: ... Balkan states are very charming


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

phillybud said:


> :kiss::hug::lovethem:
> So please don't boast that this place or that country has the most attractive people .... its all a matter of personal taste!


Well, I didn't mean to say some place got the most attractive people, some don't have it at all. It's just the matter of statistics  In C/EE, South America, some Asian countries beautiful girls (I'm guy, straight, so they're what I'm interested in, not boys ) are more common than in Western Europe, USA or other places. In WE it is varied also - it's much easier to meet pretty girl in France, Italy or Spain, than in Germany or - especially - UK. I've experienced it personally. There's a big number of Poles in UK, and girls considered here as "average" or "nice" over there are often said to be very attractive. On the other hand Iceland with only 300k citizens has number of world beauty queens, and my friend who lives there admits, that many Icleand girls are atrractive. Good genes they got  Of course it's the matter of taste, but there ara some some beauty standards common for most people around the world (prooved by scientists). That's not the reason to be ashamed or angry at someone thinking as me, it's just the matter of genetic, historical, geographical conditions.

P.S.: I didn't mention Africa, because as most of Europeans I got small idea how it's really like. All I see are Mediterranean Sea resorts, threads on SCC and pictures of wars and refugee camps in TV. Well, girls are not the basic topic of SCC so I'd better stop finish my speak :lol: Sarajevo looks great :banana:


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

made by *BECA*










Grbavici (maybe you now the movie Grbavica)





























Obali Kulina Bana:

(nadam se da će ova zgrada lijevo biti obojena u crveno kao što je to ranije bio slučaj)













































































































ex hotel Central now Hotel Westwood





























Street Mehmeda Spahe:


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

loved the pics ! it´s so good to see Sarajevo in peace . greetings from Brazil


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

I thought this was Skyscraper City, this thread instead has become full of horny straight guys going on and on about some girls in tight jeans shopping (who could be found anywhere in the world by the way). This is the internet people, if you want to j/o log on to one of the infinite porn sites. It's just a click away. 

I enjoyed looking at the photos of Sarajevo, not some poor girl's ass who was just trying shop and has to be chased around by some horndog with a camera. hno:


----------



## Mirza260 (May 28, 2006)

hehe crnac se najo cevapa pa sigurno je iza toga na sladoled kod egipta otiso.


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

nice pictures has Sarajevo got a good night life?


----------



## Europa. (Jan 14, 2007)

^^ the best


----------



## Zero00 (Apr 12, 2007)

^^

Actually its not that good, everyone is home by 11:30pm, girls leave around 11:00, but people go out earlier so I guess it evens out. There are a lot of good bars though.


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

Zero00 said:


> ^^
> 
> Actually its not that good, everyone is home by 11:30pm, girls leave around 11:00, but people go out earlier so I guess it evens out. There are a lot of good bars though.


1130PM? why so early, do the clubs close that early or do the people just go home!


----------



## Zero00 (Apr 12, 2007)

asif iqbal said:


> 1130PM? why so early, do the clubs close that early or do the people just go home!


Ppl just go home, girls start leaving around 11pm, parents care for girls up to a late age as far as I know. Plus the last tram, which is vital for connecting the city, goes at midnight. But ppl go out earlier, like 8pm whereas in USA ppl go out around 10pm so its difficult to adjust every summer when Im in SA..


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

Zero00 said:


> Ppl just go home, girls start leaving around 11pm, parents care for girls up to a late age as far as I know. Plus the last tram, which is vital for connecting the city, goes at midnight. But ppl go out earlier, like 8pm whereas in USA ppl go out around 10pm so its difficult to adjust every summer when Im in SA..


thanks for the info i shall bare that in mind if i ever to to Sarajevo!


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

From last summer:























































-------------------------------------------





































--------------------------------------------


----------



## Mirza260 (May 28, 2006)

Zero00 said:


> ^^
> 
> Actually its not that good, everyone is home by 11:30pm, girls leave around 11:00, but people go out earlier so I guess it evens out. There are a lot of good bars though.


So true.


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

LouWeed said:


> These pictures are not accurate portrayals of the city of Sarajevo ... you can see the sun!! :rant:
> 
> In my three days in Sarajevo, I didn't see the sun once ... and it was *freezing* too (fortunately my next stop was the Croatian coast, and I spent the next week thawing out).
> 
> ...


Looks like Bursa / Türkiye from air.


----------



## skingrad (Dec 9, 2007)

Klausenburg said:


> Once when I was in highschool a schoolmate asked me as a joke which is (or was) the name of the street where the young serbian nationalist Gavrilo Princip shot Franz Ferdinand.At that time of course I didn't knew.But if it is about Sarajevo...really: which is the name of that street?



The name of the street is Oblala Kulina Bana.


----------



## zaDic (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice city, and beautiful girls


----------



## PopolVuh! (Dec 12, 2005)

So incredible!!!


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

Thats it i am going to Sarajevo this summer places looks awesome, how safe is this place to tourists?


----------



## Bosanac (Oct 2, 2005)

^It's probably safer then most big European cities, so you should be fine. You should still watch out for pick pockets especially when using public transportation. And obviously use common sense and don't venture into dark alleys in the middle of the night.


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

It's more of a European Jewel than a European Jerusalem.


----------



## paral0c0 (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

Bosanac said:


> ^It's probably safer then most big European cities, so you should be fine. You should still watch out for pick pockets especially when using public transportation. And obviously use common sense and don't venture into dark alleys in the middle of the night.


Thanks Bosanac hows is the night life is there clubs and stuff?


----------



## paral0c0 (Nov 29, 2007)

asif iqbal said:


> Thanks Bosanac hows is the night life is there clubs and stuff?


Some Clubs in Sarajevo:

*Sa Club:*
















www.saclub.info

Jez:








www.jez.ba

City Pub:








www.citypub.co.ba

Retro:
















-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eating in Sarajevo:

Urbangrill

























www.urbangrill.ba

Ćevabdžinica PETICA 

















PARK PRINČEVA








www.parkprinceva.ba




More Info and Pics at: www.infobar.ba


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Sarajevo is amazing


----------



## BosqueVette98 (Aug 1, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

fantasic paral0c0 thanks for sharing!


----------



## paral0c0 (Nov 29, 2007)

Gazi Husrevbegova Bezistan market entrance and the Sahat kula (clock tower)


















Around the Cathedral


----------



## paral0c0 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Old Town ''Barscarsija''*


----------



## paral0c0 (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## archy_ (Nov 18, 2006)

Sukkiri said:


> It's more of a European Jewel than a European Jerusalem.


Now is becoming more like Palestine.


----------



## Bosanac (Oct 2, 2005)

archy_ said:


> Now is becoming more like Palestine.


:bash: keep your cheap comments to yourself.


----------



## paral0c0 (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pictures, but everyone please get into the habit of mentioning who took the photos, or where you got them. Please and thank-you.


----------



## paral0c0 (Nov 29, 2007)

EDITED BY TALLER BETTER


paral0c0, I guess you did not read my warning right above, as you continue to post photos with no
crediting. Too bad, as the message was specifically aimed at you. Please review the rules of this forum and repost this picture with a proper credit. Thank you.


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

____________________________

First photo taken by *Mimar* from SSC
and the one of Ferhadija street is from wikipedia's Sarajevo page

The rest I got from these albums on flickr.com:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/natsuki_and_shinji/sets/72157603941620111/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604047427011/


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Okrojsha said:


> "Sorry, I didn't want to make it looks like politics...I just want to know if Sarajevo is really so friendly as it looks like...And usually when in a city are extremists(any kind) it is not a place for foreigners...I asked about thhe serbian community beacause I heard that they are living in their own neibourghood, and I wanted to know the truth.
> 'Ne hranite jebenog trola.' LOL: I'm from Romania Idon't understand, so could you translate?"
> ___________________________________________________________________
> 
> Klausenburg, the actual translation of "ne hranite jebenog trola" is "do not feed the fucking troll", just so you know. There are some Serbs that do live in the city proper, but overwhelming majority of them live in the Srpsko Sarajevo, a suburb/part of Eastern Sarajevo. Indeed, Sarajevo is truly a pretty city and most urban people are very decent folks, but you will not be able to see (on this thread obviously) young girls dressed in the islamic dresses and completely covered (quite a common sight throughout the city, esp. the older part) and alarming numbers of the male youth sporting middle-eastern look with the long beards and pants ending shortly below the knee-line. Unfortunately, this is the true picture of the post-war Bosnian capital and I am just trying to be as objective as possible. Wonder why we can't see these things on the photos as well?


here it is again ... keep your opinion for yourself ..

BTW amazing pictures i am tunisian and I did not know ( my mistake) that the reconstruction is almost comeplet after all the destruction caused by the civil war .Afetr all the massacres and the hooror of the Serbs I am gald and proud to see that you are standing strong and proud of our religion and identity more than ever

I am in love with your city totally and look forward to go to Europe and visit sarajevo it will be an honor for me !


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

hercegovac_nin0 said:


>


that s funny you see the building in the centre likean eagle or something we built an hotel in tunis like 25 years ago pretty similar but on a larger scale


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

Zmey said:


> Btw. For Okrojsha :kiss:


This Picture is really cool catchs the life of the average people. One is having a snack, other is day dreaming, one is studying other one is looking straight at the camera and one is doing her make-up! 

All the best to Bosnian muslims.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

asif iqbal said:


> All the best to Bosnian muslims.


All the best to _all_ Bosnians.


----------



## Zero00 (Apr 12, 2007)

^^

"Alphaville", great german band!


----------



## Zmey (Jun 13, 2007)

> *Thomas Leveritt enjoys Sarajevo*
> 
> The cheap flight boom of the last decade, among its many blessings, has given Europe the gift of the British stag night. Barcelona, Prague, Ljubljana — the citizens of these cities must have struggled to moderate their joy when British life forms started appearing in plane doors, two by two and already saluting the night, arms raised in demented solidarity, cans in place of black gloves.
> 
> ...


http://www.spectator.co.uk/print/the-magazine/style-and-travel/615246/a-hint-of-heroism.thtml




BiH-x said:


>


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

Alphaville said:


> All the best to _all_ Bosnians.


Sorry all Bosnians just that there were muslims in the pictures!


----------



## Realek (Mar 19, 2006)

These two 




















:applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

:yes: the last pic is great! :cheers:


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

It seems that everyone - even the Bosnians want a piece of me. They got my trademark going! 

Great photos....would take me a while to catch up. 
Amazing city. Really changed ever since the conflict. A real gem not only in the Balkans but in Europe. 

One of my biggest regret is not being able to find a route (or a way) to get there from Budapest. But it would surely and undoubtedly be in my travel plans the next time around. 

Great degree of respect not only for culture and religion but for the nightlife and architecture in Sarejevo. Brings alot of Slav with Habsburg and a spin of Ottoman and the Arabias all together. 

Cheers and All the best


----------



## ljubav_aha (Sep 6, 2007)

Hepec said:


> ^^^MY GOD!!!
> Sarajevo has some of the most beautiful women!


high tourist season,in another words,not all of them are from sarajevo


----------



## ljubav_aha (Sep 6, 2007)

Zmey said:


>


amity


----------



## ljubav_aha (Sep 6, 2007)

Zmey said:


>


amity


----------



## Overseas Pak (Feb 4, 2006)

Very very beautiful city! Some excellent examples of European and Ottoman architecture. I hope to visit Sarajevo soon, it should make an excellent weekend destination from London.

This may seem like an odd question but is it necessary to check at each restaurant whether the meat they serve is Halal or is it standard for all meat to be Halal anyway?

Thanks


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Overseas Pak said:


> Very very beautiful city! Some excellent examples of European and Ottoman architecture. I hope to visit Sarajevo soon, it should make an excellent weekend destination from London.
> 
> This may seem like an odd question but is it necessary to check at each restaurant whether the meat they serve is Halal or is it standard for all meat to be Halal anyway?
> 
> Thanks



You definitely have to check for that if it concerns you.


*asif iqbal*

Its muslim bosnians... in either case. Yeah its been religiously split since a millenia back or more, which is why the medieval bosnian stanak, given the time and environment of medieval europe, forbade any kind of religious representation in this parliament type state administration. Anyone interested in european history and balkan in particular should visit the national museum  .




Sukkiri said:


> It's more of a European Jewel than a European Jerusalem.


Agreed im sick of that comparisson. No offense to Jerusalem...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice Serajevo


----------



## kotroman (Sep 2, 2008)

*Prelijepa dobojska tvrdjava*










Doboj je zaista lijep grad poslije obnove dobojske tvrdjave.


----------



## kotroman (Sep 2, 2008)

*Ekskurzije na dobojskoj tvrdjavi*










Puno se postiglo obnovom dobojske tvrdjave. Sada grad u aprilu i maju izgleda poput Mostara, Banja Luke, Sarajeva. Sve vrvi od autobusa iz citave BiH koji prolazeci kroz Doboj svrate eksurziju na cas istorije, koji drzi djevojka vodic odjevena u odoru srednjovijekovne princeze, a nakon toga krece navijanje za najhrabrijeg viteza. Vitezovi se macuju vjerodostojnim funkcionalnim macevima pa sve izgleda zaista uvjerljivo.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

i took this photo in 2007 during my holiday in Sarajevo :cheers:


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Sarajevo is one of the most beautiful cities in Europe where people from all religions and non religious ones live together with full of respect and enjoy... The city also has great examples of Ottoman and Austria-Hungarian architecture... no need to mention new modern highrises. An imperial olympic city with great future. Enjoyed this thread very muchkay::cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photo  ^^


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

wonderful city and wonerful thread kay:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

asif iqbal said:


> i very much like eastern europeans especially the girls because they have different values than western girls plus they are definatly more romantic!
> 
> i think that is reflected in the citys! :cheers: oh and eastern european girls wont leave you over "minor" issues


they are the best:cheers:


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

*XKK*

Hi, that skiresort has a webpage... http://www.bjelasnica.ba/home 

It had an english language version just some months ago, but I see they have completely restructured and redesignd it now, I think the old one looked better... In either case, an English version will probably come in due time.

An olimpic game organization would maybe be possible after some important infrastructure projects are finished, more specficly the motorway that is UC, and furthermore, there are also plans to move the Sarajevo (Butmir) Airport to Visoko, altough that is further into the future, but it would definitely be a good alternative with the motorway in between the cities. 

Facilities like indoor arenas etc usually get somewhat redone anyway. And until the Bosnian national icehockey representation manages to qualify for the european tier C, I dont see many other reasons to improve that  .

In the meantime, I think Poland might have a greater chance getting organize an Olympics game.

__________________________

And of course the women are reflected in the cityscapes, they are after all half of the population which has shaped the nation...


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

BiH Parliament Building & Goverment Tower









































































imagesource: sa-c.info


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

*Autum pics of Sarajevo *(copyright 100_ka from Sarajevo-x)


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Summerpics from Sarajevo (100_ka from sarajevo-x)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

corvus_edin said:


> BiH Parliament Building & Goverment Tower
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice tower :cheers:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

^^It was reconstructed with help from Greece:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really? Well I am proud for that :cheers:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Sarajevo: BiH-Belgium 2-1 :cheers:


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

It really looks great, the mosque is amazing


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

Beautiful, very green!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very beautiful indeed


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

i'm so happy for sarajevo!

the city's so bright!


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for your comments everybody. Some more pics:


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

:? No subway?


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Kappa21 said:


> :? No subway?


Is that all that comes to mind for you? 

Sarajevo doesn't really need a subway, it has a pretty good tram system, and the city is just too small to sustain a subway. Also considering the reconstruction still going on from the war, I doubt a subway is priority 1 for authorities.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Alphaville said:


> Is that all that comes to mind for you?


What do you want me to comment? On the lovely ladies. 
Im all corporate. Big Business is very wise. Im inside...free enterprize :devil: 



> Sarajevo doesn't really need a subway, it has a pretty good tram system, and the city is just too small to sustain a subway. Also considering the reconstruction still going on from the war, I doubt a subway is priority 1 for authorities.



After being in Bratislava, i saw those European Tram systems at work. 
I was always thinking that Sarejevo might have an underground system. Never really looked on that...

Just assumed that since you guys had communism, than they would love to spurge money into building stuff you may not need...back then... Like 90,000 seater stadiums, monuments, hotels and ofcourse...subways...


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Kappa21 said:


> What do you want me to comment? On the lovely ladies.
> Im all corporate. Big Business is very wise. Im inside...free enterprize :devil:


... not to mention incoherent. 






> Just assumed that since you guys had communism, than they would love to spurge money into building stuff you may not need...back then... Like 90,000 seater stadiums, monuments, hotels and ofcourse...subways...


Maybe less assuming, more research. If you are "all corporate, big business", this may aid you in life. 

Bosnia was once apart of Yugoslavia - which practiced a more moderate form of Socialism than the rest of Eastern Europe (it was not apart of the core Soviet Bloc - which were the nations associated with monumentalism). 

Also, the fact Sarajevo is simply a _smaller_ city might have something to do with it.........


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Alphaville is right; Sarajevo is much too small for a subway, IMO we dont need it.


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

:drool:

I gotta visit this city one day ,,, ALL THE BEST


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice and beautiful pics  :cheers:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

BBI Center: Opening 06-04-09


















































www.bbicentar.ba


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This center mall looks nice  inside and outside...


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Looks very nice!

Is it mix use facility? (retail/business)? :?


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Kappa21 said:


> Looks very nice!
> 
> Is it mix use facility? (retail/business)? :?


Yes


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Avaz Twist Tower:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos around the city and its life (people) ^^


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice pics BiH-x:cheers:


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

I absolutely adore Sarajevo. The new BBI centre looks impressive.


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

Very nice pics. Beautiful people, beautiful city!


----------



## Mister gaylord (Apr 13, 2009)

I LOVE avaz tower
Best tower in whole Europe !


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

Gorgeous..Great pictures.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

stunning.


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

So nice and modern


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Sarajevan students dancing to the Fledermauss Quadrille, as part of their "graduation ceremony":


















































































Uncovering of the monument to the 1600 children that died during the siege of Sarajevo:



























































































Photos from www.sarajevo-x.com


----------



## Bosniak11111 (May 17, 2009)

*Wow*

Svaka cast, toliko lepo kako sarajevo je revive do ovaj grad imamo danas, samo jos malo projekat od kucema i bice dobro. ko prije :cheers:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome photos around Sarajevo  :cheers:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

I Love Sarajevo!


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Great photos!


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

really nice city, nothing like the one from the 1990s


----------



## Evil Empire (Mar 22, 2009)

This may be a stupid question but...how safe is it for Serbian people to visit and how are they accepted? 

Because I was born in Sarajevo 1987 and lived there until 1992 when our family moved to Belgrade for 3 years before moving to the United States. I haven't been back to visit since and I think I will sometime soon and I was just wondering what to expect.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Sarajevo banner today is awesome; many thanks to the forumer of the original photo... :cheers:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Evil Empire said:


> This may be a stupid question but...how safe is it for Serbian people to visit and how are they accepted?


Its safe. Sarajevans are pretty indifferent to tourists I think, no matter where they're from.

@Christos: thanks :cheers1:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Sarajevsko Pivo


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Streetlife


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

BosniaHerzegovina said:


> Sarajevsko Pivo


How ironic. 

Today i bought Nektar beer i found in Canada now. 

I hope this beer is good. 
If not....
 you, yourself will refund me  

J/K!

Drink up!


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

These 2 women dont look very...Yugo...Slavic....
:? 

More Turkish?


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ Maybe, there are a number of Turkish tourists that visit Bosnia - Herzegovina.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see more photos please


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Alrite...some street life in Sarajevo:






























































































































































































Saturday night @ Cheers pub, one of the most popular hangouts in the city.

Outside:
































































Inside:























































all photos by Zlatan Menkovic @infobar.ba


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

She is very pretty. 
And i like that she kinda looks like Ciccolina...  i love those eyebrows..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Your women are so beautiful, indeed... thanks for those photos


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

I can see some pretty ladies in your pictures. As to the city, it looks nice too. :cheers:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

^^ nice!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Another great set!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That street for examble (below) its indeed great (by BiH-x):


>


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

^^ yes!


----------



## oster (Mar 11, 2007)

but you should remove cars from it and put some pubs and people


----------



## Hepec (Feb 25, 2005)

just stunning.


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

*Sarajevo after the match Estonia-Bosnia and Herzegovina.*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Remember, everyone, that ALL PHOTOS IN THIS SECTION MUST BE CREDITED TO THE PHOTOGRAPHER OR SOURCE, or the pictures will be deleted. Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

oster said:


> but you should remove cars from it and put some pubs and people


Yes they could create a pedestrian there, use only for people...
btw, it is possible to see some aerial photos of the city, thanks


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## benjahz (Oct 24, 2009)

Bosniak11111 said:


> Jesus.
> I think some renovation needs to be done
> 
> _________________________
> ...


first few pictures are alipasino polje and few least pictures are dobrinja which have 100 000 people it's city in city btw dobrinja and alipasino are biggest neighbourhoods in sarajevo


----------



## Krasna Sreča (Jan 29, 2006)

BosniaHerzegovina said:


> *Sarajevo after the match Estonia-Bosnia and Herzegovina.*


Imagine how many insurance claims are sent in after a night like this. :lol:


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Good luck to Bosnia v Herzegovina in the playoffs....


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## ashton (Nov 1, 2005)

There are so many beautiful women. I love this city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I also agree


>


----------



## skingrad (Dec 9, 2007)

Kappa21 said:


> Good luck to Bosnia v Herzegovina in the playoffs....




Well , thank you....we'll need it


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BosniaHerzegovina said:


>


Very nice aerial shots of Sarajevo at night


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

by Peglinator, sarajevo-x


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

"House of Europe", a relatively new structure


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Parking Balkan style :|














































All photos taken by Mirza-sm


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BiH-x said:


> "House of Europe", a relatively new structure


I like that particurarly structure


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

already springtime? What happened to the harsh winter you guys had? :?


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

^^The weather is sort of schizophrenic in Bosnia. A couple of weeks ago we had heavy snow, and now there are violas growing in green areas:










I bet the snow will come back though. Last year spring didnt come until May.


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Other pictures by Mirza:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great set!


----------



## Fazla (Dec 31, 2008)

Kappa21 said:


> already springtime? What happened to the harsh winter you guys had? :?


החורף שלנו קר מהד אול לא ארוכ כמו ראית מתמונות 

I hope I wrote it correctly


----------



## Krasna Sreča (Jan 29, 2006)

Global Warming is taking a foothold! Blame China and the US.


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Some pictures of the Bjelasnica mountain and ski resort just southwest of Sarajevo:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ looks lively....

no snow? whats the temperature like?


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Kappa21 said:


> already springtime? What happened to the harsh winter you guys had? :?


It´s March the 5th and its heavily snowing today! There! I hope you´re happy! :rant:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

A newly opened coffe shop in the Importanne Center:




























by mirza-sm


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Urban street dance competition @sarajevo-x.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos once again from Sarajevo


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Sarajevo got talent


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

*Kid's Festival*:


----------



## Kalleb (Mar 10, 2010)

Bbeautiful people, architecture and street shots!


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

^^Thanks :cheers:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Some new pics and panoramas, taken by member Sarajevo-City


----------



## Hepec (Feb 25, 2005)

Amazing pictures. This one seems so unreal, but why is it blurry??

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/4754519047_5456cc1ea1_b.jpg


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

unique city!


----------



## Hepec (Feb 25, 2005)

Bih-X I would recommend pictures from Sarajevo Film Festival.. Please posts some of those from previous Festivals i'm sure everyone would enjoy them....


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Good idea, Hepec. I'll start with some pictures from last year's Sarajevo Film Festival (the biggest film festival in Southeastern Europe)


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Lukas Moodysson talking to fans










Traditional SFF breakfast



















Open air screenings are common










As are indoor performances


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Last year's biggest star was *Mickey Rourke*. (This year Morgan Freeman will be the main attraction)















































Sarajevo bikers greeting him


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Right now there is a festival going on called _Bascarsijske Noci_, or "Nights of Bascarsija". Folklore performances, musical acts, theater plays and all other kinds of cultural activities take place during this month.

Yesterday was the "_night of sephardic cuisine_" which was arranged in the garden of the Jewish museum:




























Also folklorists from all over Europe parade the streets these days.


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

11 year old Emina Huskic from Sarajevo plays Chopin's waltzes in the Bosniak institute during the festival:


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

BiH-x said:


> Right now there is a festival going on called _Bascarsijske Noci_, or "Nights of Bascarsija". Folklore performances, musical acts, theater plays and all other kinds of cultural activities take place during this month.
> 
> Yesterday was the "_night of sephardic cuisine_" which was arranged in the garden of the Jewish museum:



Jewish!?!? :?


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

...


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

> Jewish!?!?


Yes, the event was organized by the Bosnian Jewish organization La Benevolencija and attended by a Jewish theatre director called Eli Tauber. I dont know if you've heard of him? 

On that topic, there are about 500 Jews living in Bosnia today, the vast majority of them in Sarajevo. Sarajevo also has one of the oldest Sephardic Haggadahs in the world

Here's some info about it, written by the president of the Jewish community of Bosnia and Herzegovina, Sven Alkalaj:



> The astonishing and unique Sarajevo Haggadah was created in the middle of the 14th century, the golden age of Spain. We still do not know the exact date and place of the book’s creation or the name of the artist who illuminated it. Was it perhaps a wedding gift on the occasion of the marriage of members of two prominent families called Shoshan and Elazar, since there are two coats of arms in the bottom corners, one representing a rose (shoshan) and the other a wing (elazar)? Perhaps we will never learn.
> 
> We do, however, know that in the eighteenth year after the expulsion of Jews from Spain in 1492, the Haggadah changed hands. A note mentions this fact but does not provide us with the names of either of the owners. There is another note, dated 1609, stating that the book does not speak against the Church, which saved it from being burned by the Spanish Inquisition. We know nothing further about it until it is mentioned in 1894. It is assumed that the manuscript came to Bosnia and Herzegovina either as part of a dowry or as a bribe, or simply as the property of those seeking sanctuary in Sarajevo, the “European Jerusalem”, where Jews have lived alongside other faiths since 1565. It was in this city that the Jewish cultural, educational and humanitarian society, “La Benevolencia”, was established in 1892, and when a certain Josef Cohen offered to sell it to the society, they found that it was too expensive. What is its market value today? No one is certain. The estimates have been as high as 700 million US$, but this was probably a misprint for 7 million. It was bought for 150 Crowns (the equivalent of around $10,000) by the National Museum in Sarajevo (Zemaljski muzej), which was established in 1888.
> 
> ...


And some pictures


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Other Jewish cultural and religious gatherings in Sarajevo...


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

And some pictures of Dobrinja, a residential area of Sarajevo, at night:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bboy_Jura_Skyscraper (Apr 23, 2009)

Sarajevo is at night wonderful....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sarajevo is really very nice indeed always


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you Christos

The city cemetary "Bare". On the first picture below you see the distribution of graves by faith - the green areas (marked with M) consist of Muslim graves, the pink ones marked with K Catholic, the brown ones marked with P of Orthodox and the orange ones marked with A are Atheist. 



>


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Like I mentioned, the festivals "Bascarsijske Noci" and Sarajevo Film Festival are underway, and so the streets are smack full of people - tourists and "Sarajlije" (sarajevans) alike


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Some pictures from this year's Sarajevo Film Festival:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

6th of Aprila, The day of Sarajevo city.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, awesome new photos from Sarajevo


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

cool!
definately on my shortlist for long weekends, along with Mostar.

that zebra crossing is great


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*I've done a bit of deleting. PLEASE KEEP IT NICE AND DO NOT POLITICIZE THE PHOTO FORUMS. Next person to do so gets an AUTOMATIC INFRACTION. Thank you *


----------



## BiH-Fanatico (Aug 12, 2010)

What the f******** is this?


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Po


----------



## BiH-Fanatico (Aug 12, 2010)

:hilarious


----------



## Bboy_Jura_Skyscraper (Apr 23, 2009)

Yep, we have a Po...:lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BiH-Fanatico said:


> What the f******** is this?


Hot Dog of even ice-creams :dunno:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Sarajevo 30.10.2010, taken by Jana Jocif from flickr


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Taken by forum member Edin Puzic


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

...and one from Darko Z3g3r from flickr:


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

very nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really very nice autumn photos from Sarajevo, BiH...


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

^^Thanks guys. Here are some other pictures, taken by mirza-sm today:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Some pictures from a part of Sarajevo we dont really see a lot - the streets Mejtas and Bjelave


----------



## thyagoth (Oct 30, 2010)

The best city in the world is Sarajevo... Please, put some pictures of Kosevo... Holiday Inn... and Olympic Museum!!! 

Nice pictures BiH-x!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

I hope to vist Turkey and Balkans that would be a great trip!! I think Balkans looks very much like Scotland in the autumn term with the colour of the leaves and the weather and the falling of leaves

i have 2 questions

when were those old photographs of sarajevo taken 

secondly where did the money come from to re-build sarajevo after the war? because inside 10 years they have re-made alot, is it EU help what is main industry there/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^



Beautiful Sarajevo pics......nice cozy cafes....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful and very nice photos from Sarajevo


----------



## 1ajs (Jul 21, 2005)

spring 1996








photo credit my mother

curious what this view looks like now


----------



## leopol (Jan 17, 2008)

Fountain by adis.djapo, on Flickr


----------



## leopol (Jan 17, 2008)

Sarajevo is... by adis.djapo, on Flickr


----------



## leopol (Jan 17, 2008)

Sarajevo Sundays by adis.djapo, on Flickr


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

leopol said:


> Fountain by adis.djapo, on Flickr


Looks like a Jewish Tombstone? Whats the deal?


----------



## leopol (Jan 17, 2008)

Close! ^^
Fountaine at the entrance of the Jewish cemetery


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ I knew it!

The Fountain in a Jewish Cemetary is to purify someone who has been in a cemetary cause he was close to the deceased.....

Is that something you guys do in Islam? 
How many Jewish gravesites are there in Sarejevo or Bosnia?


----------



## liza betir (Oct 8, 2011)

thank you


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

Gilles de Rais said:


> Because buildings are the city face, but people is the soul.
> 
> By the way:
> 
> Why some of the buildings has countries names? Are friendship buildings or cultural centers, maybe?


these four buildings make up the pavilion complex of hotels designed and built during the Austro-Hungarian Empire, the countries named are representations of Bosnia and Herzegovina her two geographic regions and Austria and Hungary the two main countries of the dual monarchy...


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

Kappa21 said:


> ^^ I knew it!
> 
> The Fountain in a Jewish Cemetary is to purify someone who has been in a cemetary cause he was close to the deceased.....
> 
> ...


the main Jewish Cemetary in Bosnia is a national monument, due to the architectural ensemble that the complex makes:

http://www.isjm.org/Links/Sarajevo.htm

neeldless to say reconstruction is slow, due to the nature of the project and the need for it to be under close supervision of the Commission for the Preservation of National Monuments. part of the complex have be reconstructed:

the Pre-burial chapel (i dont know the jewish word for it)










but much more needs to be done

here is a report done by the americans on the current status of jewish sites in BiH

http://www.heritageabroad.gov/Portals/0/documents/Bosnia Survey final copy2.pdf

currently there are 38 heritage sites that are at risk

http://www.kons.gov.ba/main.php?id_struct=161&lang=4

sadly funding like in any other country is the main issue...


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

picture by @mm80


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

picture by BNX


----------



## leopol (Jan 17, 2008)

LordMarshall said:


> neeldless to say reconstruction is slow, due to the nature of the project and the need for it to be under close supervision of the Commission for the Preservation of National Monuments. part of the complex have be reconstructed:
> 
> the Pre-burial chapel (i dont know the jewish word for it)


This is old photo. Cemetery is preserved and reconstructed few years ago:


Gate by adis.djapo, on Flickr


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

pics by black (sa-x.com)



>


----------



## HerrParhom (Nov 10, 2008)

What is the situation like for a gay visitor? I know you'll find all kinds of people in all kinds of places, but have there been issues like Belgrade's in this regard?

Also, are there any good architectural tours or museums? I'm fascinated by all the modern architecture; SFRJ did it very well, even if some people think it's ugly. Give it 20 years and people will realize how cool it is!


----------



## leopol (Jan 17, 2008)

You will not be attacked, if that is what you asked^^

Situation is let say "mild tolerance", you can be or declare as a gay, but you cant see gay couple walking down the street and holding hands. 

We had 1st Queer festival 2 years ago, but it was (I'll say completely necessary) organized in the month of Ramadan(?!), so the result was enormous attention from opposite religious groups (mostly financed from Middle East) hno: There were tensions at the oppening, and later, after opening nite, the rest of the festival programme was canceled. If it was only 10-15 days later, I believe it would last normally...
But I never heard that some violence regarding this issue ever happened in every day life...


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

pic by BNX


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photos by wiki

Avaz tower 172m greatest in Balkans










a fountain from Ottoman Empire period


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Al Jazeera big in Bosnia?


----------



## Evil Empire (Mar 22, 2009)

Kappa21 said:


> Al Jazeera big in Bosnia?


They just made the announcement a little while ago...

From the website -

"Al Jazeera Network has announced that it will launch a new channel, Al Jazeera Balkans, in late 2011. Based in Sarajevo, the channel will broadcast news and current affairs programming to audiences across the Balkans region in the regional language. Al Jazeera Balkans will be available on major cable services as well as satellite across the Balkans region."


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

pic by BNX


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

By Midhat Mujkic


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

Kappa21 said:


> Al Jazeera big in Bosnia?


not really just an attempt to enter the Balkan market, the Turks are doing the same as well as some American firms that are buying parts of local TV stations or are entering in to partnerships with local tv stations. the only one missing is CNN so far there were rumors but nothing solid.

this would then slowly close up the media space in Bosnia...


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Mos2128


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

By Seyyah81


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

Vrelo Bosne










pic by: trekearth from trekearth.com


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

by: Munever Salihovic


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ Fire?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Igor Antunov (Oct 13, 2011)

Kappa21 said:


> ^^ Fire?!?!?!?!?


Lol no that's just fog. I was born in this city. Beautiful place.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

LordMarshall said:


> Vrelo Bosne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely shot....


----------



## david8989 (Jan 30, 2011)

every day I like best sarajevo.


----------



## david8989 (Jan 30, 2011)

dobrinja said:


> Thank you very mutch. Come visit us.
> 
> Greeting from Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina.


thanks friend, your country is one of my favorites, besides its women jajajaja, visit colombia really you will love.


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

_decembar 2011_



> _source: sa-x.com_


----------



## VozdraRajvosa (Jun 24, 2009)

from September this year 



BiH-x said:


> Jedna galerija od septembra ove godine - _Sarajevo od katedrale do porodiliste_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VozdraRajvosa (Jun 24, 2009)

also from September :



BiH-x said:


> OS S.S. Kranjcevic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VozdraRajvosa (Jun 24, 2009)

December:



BiH-x said:


> sa fejsbuka


----------



## VozdraRajvosa (Jun 24, 2009)

..



BiH-x said:


> Sarajevo Holiday Market sinoc:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VozdraRajvosa (Jun 24, 2009)

first mikidees drive thru in BiH


----------



## VozdraRajvosa (Jun 24, 2009)

Vogosca (one of the outskirts of the city ) by BiH-x




BiH-x said:


>


----------



## VozdraRajvosa (Jun 24, 2009)

Vogosca cont..



BiH-x said:


>


----------



## VozdraRajvosa (Jun 24, 2009)

cont..



BiH-x said:


>


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sarajevo by The Advocacy Project, on Flickr


PII_0560.jpg by mimo314, on Flickr


Sarajevo by Merlindino, on Flickr


----------



## Piotrkowianin (Feb 12, 2010)

Piotrków Trybunalski: one city - many cultures

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86230800


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Sarajevo film festival opened yesterday and the streets are packed with people


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Hip hop dance competition


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Cafes in Bascarsija


















































































@SyrianSindibad


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Views from Avaz:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Austro-Hungarian Sarajevo:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Commieblocks


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Beautiful views of the city


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

High school graduates dancing:










Sipping coffee on Strosmajerova street this spring


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Tito's street










Cityscapes


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really nice updates from Sarajevo...:cheers2:


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Really nice photos  

People can drink on the street?


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Kappa21 said:


> Really nice photos
> 
> People can drink on the street?


Yes


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Another round of street shots:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

by Mirza Hasanefendic


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

This place is wicked! 

Hot summer. Girls in shorts...beer and booze all around....

I like this place! 
you dont need a club..just an open bar and people walking in the streets


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

Reopening of The Sarajevo City Hall after it was destroyed by fire from shelling in the last war:


----------



## Ramil-J (May 20, 2013)

Sarajevo is beautiful. I hope to visit this nice city soon! Greetings from Baku, Azerbaijan.


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

From the Pope's visit to Sarajevo yesterday:


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Lots of catholics in Bosnia? :?


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

Kappa21 said:


> Lots of catholics in Bosnia? :?


Well sure, depending on your definition of "a lot." They're the third biggest religious group in Bosnia and it is estimated they make up 14.6% of Bosnia's population

You should also note that many of the people you see in those pictures are not even Catholic. 

These children are wearing a traditional Bosniak and Serbian clothing respectively


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Very nice....
 so would 4th be...jewish?


----------



## circassia (Nov 19, 2013)

Great photos and a beautiful city/country


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Kappa21 said:


> Lots of catholics in Bosnia? :?


Like Balkanada said, they are about 15% of the population. Also catholic Croatia is right nearby, so thousands of pilgrimers arrived from Croatia on that day aswell.


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Pictures by Romanian forumer cinxxx from his visit to Sarajevo this summer



mirza-sm said:


> Part III
> 
> Marijin Dvor
> 
> ...


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

...


mirza-sm said:


> Again, many thanks cinxxx, all photos can be found on his Flickr profile: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

...


>


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Ilidza, on the outskirts of the city. Favorite recreational place for Sarajevans



>


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Here and there throughout the city. 



mirza-sm said:


> *Part I*
> 
> ALU
> 
> ...


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Official welcoming of the U16 basketball boys from Bosnia who won the gold medal at the Eurobasket


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

The Sarajevo Film Festival is being organized, and the city is throbbing with life


----------



## leopol (Jan 17, 2008)

Sarajevo at -15°C


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **hrvoje.hlevnjak*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **hrvoje.hlevnjak* ​


----------

